# Need help with a good evil Place name



## Priest

Need a good name for a Vile Place.


My players are about to head into the Wild Run ( a place in my world that effectivily blocks one half the continent from the other due its hefty amounts of mountainous, and boggy terrain.) 

And at the center of one dale in particular I want my Crew to stumble upon the ruins of a City filled with a great evil.

I have a running list of good vile names but I have used them all  

Examples of what I think sound Evil 

The Byremog -a large bog in the south of Aryande 
Turraz-Ghul- A Fortress of the Death legions of the Black King
Molgiath The Fortress of the Black King Farindul now dorment in the shadows of the Lost Mountain
Ryvvendor- Once a great Dwarven City far beneath the surface of the world Ryvvendor was destroyed by Creatures of darkness, and their foul Gargya (Gargoyles that can turn a victim to stone) 
Tuol-Gedar ( The Throne of the Giant Kings) 

Yes most names have a Tolkien feel but it is only superficial.
It was a Yuan-Ti Stronghold along time ago but The language they used was an Archaic form of Elven. (IMC Yuan-Ti were responsible for the creation of man, and their blood has been accused as the culprite of Mans Great Betrayal at Tharen-Eiriond)

Also they are responsible for the Sharding of the Gana ( A Large Hoover like Dam) and the subsequent drowning of Rhunedenor ( A smallish city of clerics dedicated to the Goddess Rhune)


----------



## Bob Mackenzie

Whenever I need a name for something with a certain feel - I steal shamlessly. So how about:

Chernobyl
Three Mile Island
Treblinka
Saruman (yes I know he's a character but call the place that they'll get the idea 
Ebola


Cheers

Bob Mackenzie


----------



## Priest

Namuras =Saruman has already been used for a Characters Lastname 

Thanks for the suggestion, 


I may go with Forlourne


----------



## Mythmere

Shralnar
Erkenmond
Grimvorne
Dolor-Amroth
Déorroth
Andúrlung


----------



## Priest

Déorroth- it is then I like that tons thanks Mythmere


----------



## Sanackranib

*name*

whenever I can't think of a good name I go to www.squid.org/tools/namesindex.html they have names for people and places with a name generator.


----------



## reason

*literalism*

Maybe I'm just an oddball, but I find that literal names work the best. I mean, if you look at all the greek stories, all the characters had literal names. The trick with literal names is to choose words that are infrequently used (or come from older times), or use them in unusual ways. e.g. a dark and twisted forest could be called:

The Malignance
The Bloodless Wound
The Quiet Place <--- subtle evil
Darkfear

Bonus points for using a made-up non-literal name and having it mean the literal name in an obscure old tounge. (Quesat-Asadul, the Heath Under Which Souls Scream).

Reason


----------

